# Silkie Rooster is sick



## MT2021! (Jul 17, 2021)

Hi!
meet have a silkie rooster almost a year old and the past few days he has been lethargic, huddled into his body and wobbly if you set him down. I have him isolated right now with his own food and water. I put a little apple cider vinegar in his water yesterday and he has eaten a tiny bit but not much.
checked his poop today and it’s white. When I check his vent around and his wings around, I did see some white little bugs. I did put some Vaseline on him as I’ve read ( been reading everything!) that it will help them not bite. He doesn’t seem to be getting worse but not better either. Any tips on what I can do, what it is? We just lost a silkie due to an injury and I don’t want to lose another one if I can help him. Any tips is greatly appreciated! Meg


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He's not eating at all. Make his feed into a mash and offer that to him. Offer him treats, hard boiled chopped eggs, cooked oatmeal with a little sugar, some fruit. Anything to get him to eat. 

You are going to have to eliminate the mites. The vaseline won't do it. Can you get ivermectin in Canada? If you can put a 1/2 cc on his skin at the base of his neck. If not bath him in a flea shampoo that has either pyrethrins or permethrin in it. 

Can you get Rooster Booster in Canada? It's a high calorie, high vitamin/mineral content liquid that can be added to water to boost him. 

Mites can do this to him so you need to get them under control quickly.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I have no advice different from Robin. He looks to be a unique rooster. Good luck to you.


----------

